# Welche temperaturen sind bei einer SSD normal?



## FabulousBK81 (19. Juni 2010)

Hi all,hab mir gestern ne ssd festplattte gegönnt
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die temps von SpeedFan
stimmen?!Gibts da noch andere tools zum auslesen...
den SpeedFan zeigt mir zwischen 40 und 50 C° an und
das kommt mir viel zu hoch vor!Mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (19. Juni 2010)

sicher das es die temp der SSD ist?

bei mir erkennen weder everest noch speedfan die SSDs, zumindest nich die temps. desweiteren wird die selbst im dauerbetrieb nich warm, dürfte sie ja auch gar nich, da drinne keine magnet platten sin, bzw leseköpfe.

is ja schließlich n flash speicher


----------



## Own3r (19. Juni 2010)

Probiere mal CrystalDiskInfo aus. Das sollte eigentlich die Temperatur angezeigt werden, aber die Temperaturen die dir da SpeedFan ausgibt kann nicht stimmen, da eine SSD kaum Abwärme produziert.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (19. Juni 2010)

Ok,danke...indemfall mach ich mir keinen kopf drum...mich hat es nur gewundert,weil ich die eine temp bei SF nicht zu ordnen kann.Hat einer von euch ne SSD platte?


----------



## Cey (19. Juni 2010)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, ne SSD erzeugt so gut wie keine Wärme und hat daher damit auch keine Probleme.


----------



## ZeroToxin (19. Juni 2010)

ich hab 2 im raid0 laufen ^^

und wärme kennen die nich


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. Juni 2010)

@ZeroToxin_bist du zufieden mit der leistung der SSD`s?Ich hab mir irgendwie mehr davon versprochen;- Du läßt sie ja im raid-0 laufen,das ist sicher noch ein tik besser...oder?


----------



## ZeroToxin (21. Juni 2010)

hab dank raid0 mehr als die doppelte leistung.

also ja, ich bin vollends zufrieden, wobei ich das raid0 bald löschen werde und die eine in mein Notebook und die andere im gaming sys lasse.

notebook braucht mehr power ^^


----------



## UnnerveD (21. Juni 2010)

Wenn die SSD wirklich so warm wäre, würdest du das fühlen, wenn du sie anfasst.
In der Regel ist eine SSD aber nicht wärmer als die Umgebungstemperatur.

MfG

(Achja - einmal SSD, immer SSD  )


----------



## robbe (21. Juni 2010)

Also meine SSD hat nichmnal nen Temperatur-Sensor. Wozu auch, erzeugt ja keine Wärme.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Juni 2010)

Ok...danke,aber als SSD neuling hätte ich da noch ne frage.Da ich mir irgendwie mehr davon erhofft hatte als es nun der fall ist,würde sich eine zweite platte für Games,Sound und Filme lohnen oder reicht es wenn die SSD nur für`s windows da ist?


----------



## BennyG1979 (4. April 2015)

Reicht dicke als Systemplatte...Zur reinen Datensicherung isses übertrieben und bei den meisten Spielen merkste keinen Unterschied zwischen HDD und SSD, was bei einigen Games zwar merkwürdig ist, aber nun mal Fakt. Kauf die ne dicke HDD dazu. Seagate Barracuda zum Beispiel. Ist auch verdammt flott für ne HDD.


----------

